# 1966 exhaust inputs



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

I just recently purchased a 66 GTO and I'm debating on whether to keep the stock manifolds or replace them with headers. The car is a nice driver and I plan on upgrading the carb and ignition for better performance and reliability. I'm not sure if installing headers causes too many other complications. Can someone please provide me a pros and cons list for choosing or not choosing to install headers? - Thanks, Ron


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

Bottom line is it's your vehicle so do what you want with it, but ..........
Presuming you currently have the "log" type exhaust manifold, there are better exhaust options out there but unless you upgrade the remainder of the exhaust system, most anything you do will be limited in performance gains. Headers can cause some headaches for clearance and fitment issues as well as possible hot start problems so unless you are planning on upgrading the rest of your exhaust systems, headers might not be the route you want to go. You gain virtually nothing over the performance exhaust manifolds until you get fairly high in the RPM department (5K or more) with headers. There are reproduction RA exhaust manifolds for D port heads that will fit well and don't have other issues as headers may present. They also work well for street use. It seems each year model vehicle has a whole different set of parameters that might present problems with headers.
My personal set up is Doug's ceramic coated round port headers off of a set of Edelbrock Performance RPM (RA IV) heads exhausted through a 3" collector and out 2 1/2" pipes through Cherry bomb mufflers. The headers required me to do some modification on the clutch linkage for everything to fit. I use a hi torque mini starter to keep from any hot start issues. I set my ignition RPM limiter at 7K RPM so I can use the benefits of headers. I haven't even touched on the intake side of things to get the full bang for the buck out of an upgraded exhaust system.


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

Jim, thank you for your reply. I do in fact plan on upgrading the entire exhaust, larger diameter pipes and possibly a a X or H pipe. As i said, I'm a newbie so excuse the stupid question, but can you enlighten me on what a RA exhaust manifold is? Maybe an example product.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

We installed them on the '67 Drop-Top and love the fit and sound.
Great performance and easy access to all maintenance parts.

Heres a decent article;




__





How to Improve Pontiac V-8 Engine Performance: Exhaust Guide







www.pontiacdiy.com


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

Ron,
The article Junior linked has some excellent pictures of Ram Air manifolds. If you're planning on purely street use then these are an excellent option versus headers.


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

Thank you. I checked out the RA website and I'm going to go with the RA manifolds vs. headers.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd say you made the better choice

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (Jan 22, 2021)

Ron B said:


> Thank you. I checked out the RA website and I'm going to go with the RA manifolds vs. headers.





Ron B said:


> Thank you. I checked out the RA website and I'm going to go with the RA manifolds vs. headers.


Have you actually managed to get a hold of RARE ? Ive been trying to order a set of manifolds (backordered) but they don't take orders by phone. They also haven't replied to my emails either.


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

No I have not. I do all my car work during the winter. I'm just getting organized. Thanks for the tip.


----------

